# Internal Hard Drive 2 TB/1 TB



## warrior047 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Friends,
My seagate hard drive seems to have died and is in warranty. Planning to send to RMA.
Meanwhile, want to purchase a reliable hard drive.

Any suggestion within 5k-6k budget?
Also is 2TB better value for money than 1 TB?
If so, which ones can I buy?

Purpose - MKV and video play back, games, office


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 19, 2014)

yes 2TB is better value for money but then all the data stored at one place is more vulnerable. for 1TB, try WD Blue and for 2TB, try WD Green or for more speed WD Red


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 19, 2014)

2 TB offers more value for money. And given what you are going to store on the drive, its performance doesn't matter unless you have multiple people streaming HD content simultaneously from your PC. 

One of those 5400 RPM drives will also suffice.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 24, 2014)

tamatarpakoda said:


> 2 TB offers more value for money. And given what you are going to store on the drive, its performance doesn't matter unless you have multiple people streaming HD content simultaneously from your PC.
> 
> One of those 5400 RPM drives will also suffice.



so in an i3 8gb system, using a 2TB wd Green is ok? speed no issues? same requirement - storing & watching hd movies while working on multiple apps like excel etc.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 24, 2014)

Personally, I feel that for your boot drive it is advisable to use a 7200 RPM drive since a 5400 RPM drive feels a lot more sluggish. However, laptops have been using 5400 RPM drives for ages and they are more than sufficient with good application load times. It is only after a few months of usage that the effects of data fragmentation become so prominent that you'd feel like punching your laptop. The same goes for any system. Maintain it well(uninstall crap that you don't need) and defragment on a regular basis (don't defragment SSDs) and you'll have a system that is more than capable of keeping up with you.

However, if you install a resource heavy persistent application like an Anti-virus with all the real-time features enabled, then you should stick to a 7200 RPM drive at all cost.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 24, 2014)

i do all that and am using a PIV 3GHZ (single core) on 81915 with 2 X 1 GB DDR RAM


----------



## warrior047 (Mar 27, 2014)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Personally, I feel that for your boot drive it is advisable to use a 7200 RPM drive since a 5400 RPM drive feels a lot more sluggish. However, laptops have been using 5400 RPM drives for ages and they are more than sufficient with good application load times. It is only after a few months of usage that the effects of data fragmentation become so prominent that you'd feel like punching your laptop. The same goes for any system. Maintain it well(uninstall crap that you don't need) and defragment on a regular basis (don't defragment SSDs) and you'll have a system that is more than capable of keeping up with you.
> 
> However, if you install a resource heavy persistent application like an Anti-virus with all the real-time features enabled, then you should stick to a 7200 RPM drive at all cost.



Thanks got the seagate 2TB one with 7200 rpm.
Which defragment software u suggest


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 27, 2014)

I've used Defraggler and O&O Defrag. 

Defraggler is opens source and they all do the same job, it's just the approach that's different. Certain approaches which go about moving frequently used files ahead of the rest.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 28, 2014)

If you want a reliable HDD you will have to buy the Seagate SV or WD AV-GP series atleast.Yes they are expensive but utter reliable. Another is the Seagate ES but thats even more expensive.


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 28, 2014)

what about WD black 1TB ???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 28, 2014)

some believe that WD AV-GP series is not good as storage drive because it has worse error correction.basically these drives are meant for video streaming/recording(hence the 'AV' in name).For surveillance/streaming,an artifact is less critical than the drive going back and fixing the error and possibly losing frames hence there are more chances of data corruption.ES/Enterprise series is meant for raid setups & that is why they have to be more reliable because raid setup is very sensitive towards hdd behaviour & demands a better hardware+firmware than consumer drives but that is also why they are not worth the extra money for a typical user with a non-raid setup.it is better to buy 2 consumer drives from different manufacturers rather than spending almost same amount to buy one enterprise drive.
Backblaze Blog » Enterprise Drives: Fact or Fiction?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 29, 2014)

so it is wd blue, green or black only. right?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2014)

yes,as far as consumer drives are concerned.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 30, 2014)

then i think i will get a 2tb green in a month or so when i build a new pc. have 3 160gb 7200rpm samsung drives. use one of them to install os.


----------



## Flash (Mar 30, 2014)

I would suggest 2 1TB drives, instead of 1 2TB drive. 
In case of any mishaps, you will at least have 1 drive full of your data, while trying for other. 

Just my


----------



## ramakanta (May 3, 2014)

can I used 1TB WD purple HDD in my desktop . any suggestion ???


----------

